# Your favorite historical influenced pieces



## HCE (Jul 27, 2018)

What are your favorite pieces based on historical scenarios? I recently listened to Moses und Aron by Schoenberg and it blew me away.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Historical is not what I would call Moses and Aaron.

I'm thinking more of something like Prokofiev's cantata Alexander Nevsky.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov, Adam's Nixon in China...


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Not exactly historical, but Shostakovich's 8th quartet, Prokofiev's "War Sonatas" were composed under the influence of historical events(not historical in their time) and they are so beatiful. 


Other than that, do Bach's religious works count(such as Cantatas,Passions,Masses)?


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Meyerbeer's Les Huguenots - historically doubtful but great fun.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

...............


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

One of my favorites is a real rarity: *The Homeric Symphony by Lodewijk Mortelmans*. It's a long (43 min) impression of ideas taken from the Iliad and Odyssey - but it's really just a well written, tuneful, gorgeously orchestrated symphony that should be better known.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Biber's History Sonatas maybe


That's a cute one.


----------

